# Seksualiteit > Vrouwen >  Vaginale vleesbomen

## marchina

Ben bijna 73 jr en na een baarmoeder verwijdering via de buikwand eind oktober 2004 is er sinds +/- 2007 een vaginale vleesboom ontstaan.
Geconstateerd door een urologe, als ik er last van kreeg dan zou ze hem verwijderen.

Nu heb ik geconstateerd dat hij nogal wat groter is geworden, is dat 'n reden om te laten verwijderen ivm evt kwaadaardig worden ?

Er is op internet weinig tot niets te vinden dat specifiek gaat over vaginale vleesbomen.
Ergens wel gelezen dat het minder vaak schijnt voor te komen dan vleesbomen in buik/baarmoeder en de klans dat ze kwaadaardig worden zoals andere vleesbomen, erg klein is, maar ja, je zal de uitzondering op de regel maar zijn, da's dan pech hebben.

Ben er toch niet helemaal gerust op, is er iemand die iets dergelijks heeft of heeft gehad en mij daar iets over kan vertellen alvorens ik m'n huisarts er lastig mee val ?

Vast bedankt voor het antwoorden groetjes, Marchina.

----------

